# Sears Spyder 5 speed 20"



## Brian C

Recently picked this Spyder 5 speed up locally.   Just wondering if there is any information on determining the year. Seems 69-70ish

Flickr photo link below:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/coolbmx2c4me/sets/72157631632880573/


----------



## GMP440

*Sears spyder*

That's a 69' Spyder 5 speed.  Excellant find.  Good job on finding a complete bike.  Looks like all you need is the black knob on the shifter.  Check the serial number, it's located on the bottom rear left part of the fram next to the rear wheel nut.  Look for a 47692 in the serial number. Saw that in an old 1969 Sears Christmas catalog online.  If you see that it's a 69'.    What was the asking price on the bike?
I have the 1968 version of your bike.  Only difference is the short sissy bar.


----------



## Brian C

My serial #  is 502416920115961

Any suggestions on where to locate an orig  shifter knob?  Or repro version?

too bad I can't just order one up?!

http://www.searspartsdirect.com/partsdirect/part-model/Sears-Parts/Bicycle-Parts/Model-502477250/0934/1303200/00027924/00003?blt=06&prst=&shdMod=


----------



## Stingman

Hit all the swap meets you can! Sears bikes can be hard to find and can be pricey. Nice find!


----------



## rd62rdstr

*I may have the knob*

I have a few of the Sears shifters. This bike by the way is a Spyder, which is different than the Spyder 5. Very nice shape!


----------



## Sulley

I am picking up this Spyder on sunday it to needs a shifter handle. Any out there. Sulley






Some of it is still there.


----------



## Jaxon

Those shifters are Huret Shifters. You can find them sometimes on ebay. They usually brake on the shifter ball.


----------

